# American Football



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Are You Ready For Some Football!!!!!!

It's football season! If you are a football fan; where are you or where do you watch the games?


----------



## Big c (Aug 23, 2011)

I would love to find a place that shows the Cowboy games.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> Are You Ready For Some Football!!!!!!
> 
> It's football season! If you are a football fan; where are you or where do you watch the games?


Yes, I am ready.

I am in Green Community West and am watching the games on my 65" TV at home.

It is not as fun but the games are late so I don't have to ride a taxi home late-and-drunk, just walk upstairs late-and-drunk


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

what channel is the game on? i have Du with the OSN package.



ccr said:


> Yes, I am ready.
> 
> I am in Green Community West and am watching the games on my 65" TV at home.
> 
> It is not as fun but the games are late so I don't have to ride a taxi home late-and-drunk, just walk upstairs late-and-drunk


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

ash_ak said:


> what channel is the game on? i have Du with the OSN package.


I have OSN as well (on Etisalat).

Can't remember exactly which channel, starting around 9-10 PM the day after...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Or you can buy game pass and see it live through your laptop!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Or you can buy game pass and see it live through your laptop!


Time is relative 

Personally, if I stay off the Internet and not seeing the game outcome, it is much more enjoyable to watch on the large screen with surround sound 

It is "live" as far as I am concerned


----------



## Big c (Aug 23, 2011)

ccr said:


> Time is relative
> 
> Personally, if I stay off the Internet and not seeing the game outcome, it is much more enjoyable to watch on the large screen with surround sound
> 
> It is "live" as far as I am concerned


I agree the bigger the screen the better for me. I can't wait for my sea shipment to get here with my TV.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Big c said:


> I agree the bigger the screen the better for me. I can't wait for my sea shipment to get here with my TV.


That is where an hdmi cable connected to your big screen comes in!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> That is where an hdmi cable connected to your big screen comes in!


True, that's certainly an option...

What resolution could I expect ?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ccr said:


> True, that's certainly an option...
> 
> What resolution could I expect ?


Not sure I can answer that question... I think the quality will also depend on your connection. I am sure you can find the answers on their website when you register though!
Another added advantage is that you no longer need to sit through commercials..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Was just at Texas Roadhouse @ Dubai Mall last night .... 

I was assured that they would show football games ... if this is true, something to consider ... although the absence of booze might be the downside ...

On the otherhand ... nothing beats a 65" w/ surroundsound.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tx Roadhouse had football on last night. They were showing the Monday night game. The lady who was there couldnt tell me if they had football on Sunday night. Noon games would begin around 8pm here. Would be nice to know if they do.


----------

